# Lets see the kids in the mud



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Her is my son rideing his moto4 100 in the creek.:bigok:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

man those pics bring back memories. i had one of those when i was a kid. i was so hard on it that i broke the rear output shaft on it 4 times in a year. then my dad decided to sell it instead of fixing it.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

ON OUR 2ND


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

heres our kiddos....Ryan 14 he loves that rope swing, Tyler 17, and Shayne 9.....They absolutely love to ride and camp.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

What no one else have kids that ride:thinking:


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

All I have are some cell phone pics but here is a few of my son. He just turned 16 and was 15 in the pics.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Those are proud poppa moments:rockn: Here is the boy on his 83' Suzuki ALT 125. 
( The first model of 4 wheeler ever made). Sorry he aint had er in the mud yet.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I just like seeing parents that take there kids out too. Nice pics guys


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

That is one of the great things about this hobby. The whole family can enjoy it together. I consider myself pretty fortunate because even on occasion when it is just the guys, mine can still go and does a dang good job of keeping considering what he is riding. He rides the snot out of that 420. Over spring break, we took a vacation to Wolf Pen Gap in Arkansas. One of the trails we went up was pretty narly to say the least. I was in front with my son behind me and I never even considered that he would actualy try that hill. It was very steep and completey covered with large rocks. I REALLY wish we had pictures of it. When I got to the top, I was just glad that I didn't completely tear up my quad. I turned around and to my amazement there he was bouncing over the last couple of rocks topping the hill. I was pretty upset with myself for not preventing him from trying that hill but I sure was proud of him for making it. Fortunately my wife didn't see that or I wouldn't be around to type this, lol.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

My 13 yr olds first ride on his own.


----------



## stoneman (Oct 2, 2009)

Not really in the mud but....


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I had 589s before those are bullet proof.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

fathersday weekend ride


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

joemel said:


> fathersday weekend ride


 Looks like they are haveing a blast.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Great Pics Everyone:rockn:


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's a short vid of my 10 y/o on my brute. 

http://s280.photobucket.com/albums/kk161/martinfd1975/?action=view&current=SANY0209.mp4


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

heres my son pullin my daughter out after she got stuck.
[ame=http://s526.photobucket.com/albums/cc347/caterpillar953b1/?action=view&current=SDC10033.flv]







[/ame]

Here is my daugther on her AC 50.









Here is my son on his AC 50.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Haha, that is cool! Now you just need to get them some snorks and agressive tires. :rockn:

I have been trying to talk my buddy into doing that with his son's popo 90 but he is planning upgrading him to a recon before long and doesn't want to mod it.


----------

